# New here...Got a steal



## bigmike (Oct 13, 2012)

New here.Been lurking for a while...So yesterday was looking on CL and stumbled across a 5 month old REGISTERED Lamancha for 150.00..I picked her up today.She is so beautiful and sweet.Her mother was a very pretty doe and she had a beautiful sister also (not for sale or I might have brought home 2 goats).I added her to the goat pen with my 6 month old ND doe and 4 month old ND wether.She immediatly established herself as the queen.After about 5 minutes all was cool.Been out to check on her 3 times.Can't stay away.Anyway just wanted to let everyone know.Sure I will be asking for help occasionally as I am new with goats .Thanks, Mike


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 13, 2012)

- From the Great State of North Carolina!!


Glad we have a lurker that got some sense. haha It's much better here than lurking and you'll find that out real soon!! 
Congrats on your new doe and I bet you'll like the La Mancha breed.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats - and welcome!!

 .....from Minnesota!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome bigmike!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 13, 2012)

As soon as you hit 10 posts you will have to post pictures of your goats!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 13, 2012)

from North Carolina

Hooray!!! I love my lamancha too, but she is bit of a brat! ND too! Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 14, 2012)

from Tn


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats and welcome! Would love to see pics of all your babies


----------



## CTChick (Oct 14, 2012)

Please post pictures - and welcome from Connecticut!  Laura


----------



## bigmike (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone.Got home from the grocery store today and the little stinkers had escaped from the small pen I had them in into the big fenced area that I was going to let them out into once everyone had adjusted to being here.The reason I had them in there was that when I got my ND doeling she kept escaping and running off.I think I fixed her escape route.They were all out in the large pen browsing and playing when we drove up.Cupcake (my new Lamancha) started crying once she saw us.She has been rather loud but I am sure she misses her mom and the rest of her old herd.The DW and I went out and checked on them and spent a little time in the pen with them. Am going to leave them out in the large pen and just leave the small open so they can go in and out .That is where their food and water is and access to the goat barn.There is plenty of browse and room.I think the space and exercise will be good for them.As long as they stay in the pen I will leave them out.......Mike


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 14, 2012)

ok big mike, you need to look around on the forum and post! so once you get to 10 post you can SHOW US SOME PICTURES!!!!

Many of us on here are goat picture junkies!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 16, 2012)

I love my LaManchas.  They're awesome!


----------

